#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  How can we secure our mobile applications?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

Now we do everything through our mobile phones like banking, working remotely, shopping and etc.To do all the productive things we use several apps in our mobile phones and hackers are not far away from these mobile apps.Can anyone share some most useful application security tips to secure our mobile applications?

----------

